# Matthew McConaughey als Magnum?



## Tokko (6 Apr. 2008)

*Matthew McConaughey als Magnum?*





04/4/2008 14:24 
Hollywood hat schon wieder eine gute Ausrede gefunden, Matthew McConaughey mit freiem Oberkörper zu zeigen.
Der Star aus _Ein Schatz zum Verlieben_ ist in der engeren Auswahl für die Hauptrolle des von Universal Pictures produzierten Films _Magnum P.I._ Dieser Film wird die Kinoleinwand-Version des legendären Hawaii-Hemd-Trägers Magnum, laut _Entertainment Weekly_.
Die populäre CBS-Serie, die in den Staaten von 1980-88 lief, machte Tom Selleck zum Star. Er spielte den ehemaligen Navy SEAL, der zum Privatdetektiv wurde, auf der paradiesischen Insel.
Laut Berichten liest McConaughey derzeit ein Skript des Projektes. Geschrieben wurde dieses von dem Autor und Regisseur Rawson Marshall Thurber, der die treibende kreative Kraft hinter dem Film _Voll auf die Nüsse_ aus dem Jahr 2004 war.
Thurbers Beteiligung wirft die Frage auf, ob das Studio den gleichen Weg beschreiten wird wie Warner Bros. mit _Starsky & Hutch_ 2004. Diese Filmversion wurde als Action-Comedy angelegt.
McConaughey ist der aktuelle Prominente, der mit dieser Rolle in Verbindung gebracht wird. Angbelich waren bereits George Clooney, Ben Affleck und Vince Vaughn für diese Rolle im Gespräch.
Auch ist nicht bekannt ist, ob der 38-jährige McConaughey sich für diese Rolle den obligatorischen Schnurrbart wachsen lassen müsste. Wenn dem so wäre, wäre es nicht das erste Mal. Schon 1993, für seine Rolle in _Confusion – Sommer der Ausgeflippten_, ließ er sich Barthaar wachsen.
Was Selleck betrifft, erzählte dieser dem US-Radiosender Star 98.7 im Mai letzten Jahres, dass er durchaus bereit wäre, eine Rolle in dem Film anzunehmen, wenn das Skript gut sei.
"Wenn’s ein gutes Skript ist, gerne", sagte er. "Es gibt nur eine kleine Formalität zu erledigen: Sie müssen mich fragen."
McConaughey dreht zur Zeit den Film _The Ghosts of Girlfriends Past_, eine Liebesgeschichte mit Jennifer Garner, die im Februar nächsten Jahres rauskommen soll. Laut IMDb soll er auch bei dem Projekt _The Grackle_ dabei sein, eine Komödie um einen streitsüchtigen Typen, der anderen hilft, die in Schwierigkeiten stecken und sich keinen Anwalt leisten können. Dann wäre da noch das Projekt _Hammer Down_, eine Gaunerkomödie um einen ehemaligen NASCAR-Rennfahrer, der als Fahrer bei einem Raubüberfall endet.
Im Sommer kommt der Film_ Tropic Thunder_ in die US-Kinos, bei dem Ben Stiller die Rolle übernahm, die eigentlich Owen Wilson hätte spielen sollen, bevor jener ins Krankenhaus musste.
Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, soll _Magnum P.I._ gegen Ende dieses Jahres in Produktion gehen und dann 2009 anlaufen.


Quelle :
www.eonline.com


----------



## beckomaus (4 Apr. 2010)

McConaughey geht gar nicht..........nur Tom ist der wahre....schließlich kann auch kein andrer JR spielen :WOW:


----------



## canaryislands (4 Apr. 2010)

Es gibt nur einen Thomas Sullivan Magnum...


----------



## JayP (17 Apr. 2010)

Och bitte nicht:kotz:!


Miami Vice mit Colin Farrel und Jamie Foxx war schon der Absturz:angry:

Bitte keine Verfilmung bzw Schändung mehr von geilen 80er Jahre Serien:thumbup:

Der Trailer vom neuen A-Team Film sah auch nicht gerade gut aus, meiner Meinung nach


----------



## astrosfan (18 Apr. 2010)

NUR Tom Selleck ist Magnum - Punkt.
Jemand anderes? Pah... never!


----------



## Eldafinde (13 Mai 2010)

Ja genau!
Magnum = Tom Selleck


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2010)

Matthew McConaughey als Magnum? Gott bewahre.


----------

